# Help please



## Louise adams (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi all, this is my first post and was wondering if anyone could help me my dad has given me two watches that we have no date for

one is a Mira 15 jewels and the other is a relide 15 jewels

does anyone know anything about these watches?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Good macro pictures would help immensely. There are "pinned posts" with instructions for adding pics, alas the one for using a third party site used images on Photobucket, which has recently fallen upon their sword in a vain and futile attempt to squeeze money from the Internet. Flickr and Imgur offer tools on their sites to insert the forum code to show a photo.


----------



## Louise adams (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/7DM61c

i really hope that worked

I can try and get better photos later if these aren't good enough


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It has worked Louise if you click on the link. Have you googled on the makes? There is often a reasonaable amount of info there to get you started. The watch on the grey woven strap has what we call a sub seconds and the tiny second hand has fallen off, needs work. It maybe about the mid 50's from the style.

Good luck in your research and Welcome to the forum :biggrin:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Your watches are both products of respectable and historically interesting watch companies:

1) Mira a was founded in 1896, and was named after a star - a red giant, in fact. The firm soon became known for making quality chronometers and its Felsa bidynatorcaliber automatics from the 1940s onwards are also "mentioned in dispatches." Mira still exists, and can be looked up online. Your particular example dates from the early 1950s.

2) Relide watches were manufactured by the watch company of Walter Triebold, based at la Chaux de Fonds in Switzerland. The firm is still listed in a recent business directory online as Walter Triebold Uhrenfabrik Relide but appears to be defunct, and earlier, the use of the company designation, Relide S.A., indicates that Relide may have been the sole or main brand produced by Triebold. Your Relide watch is a shade later than the Mira, probably dating to the late 1950s.

Your two watches show well just how many interesting watches there are out there with unexplored histories. Both Mira and Relide could usefully be researched and written about.


----------



## Louise adams (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies

are these watches worth anything? Should I get them checked out? I'm not really a huge Watch enthusiast but would keep them and insure them if need be


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Louise, I would suggest that the prime attributes of your two watches are the pleasure they bring and their historical significance to people like myself. Obviously, they are not from the haute horology area of watches; nor in the category of the usual desirable names, but that doesn't matter, and hopefully your interest in watches will now be stimulated.


----------

